# I hope you guys are right!



## Phil Smith (Nov 13, 2004)

I just cancelled my D* account and opened up an E* account, based on the good reports for the DVR-942. I currently have a HR10-250 that has served me well, and that's what has kept me a D* customer. Hopefully the DVR-942 won't let me down.

Looking forward to having 15 HD channels!


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

We would be very interested to know what you think of the 942 Phil, being that you are/were an HR10-250 user.

Let us know what your impressions are when you get everything installed and set up.


----------



## Phil Smith (Nov 13, 2004)

Will do! The installer is scheduled for the 20th, and it will take me a couple of days to figure it out. I'll report back then!


----------



## pmsmith66 (Feb 13, 2003)

Phil...my next door neighbor has the HR10-250 and he loves my 942. One specific is that he's amazed by the speed of the guide. I think you'll be happy once you have a week or so to get acquainted with the 942.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 11, 2004)

Phil I did the same. Selling my Hr10-250 on ebay soon and my 942 will be installed on May 21.

Cant wait to get rid of the slow as molasses guide and see the Voom channels!


----------



## Phil Smith (Nov 13, 2004)

It's been a busy month and I haven't had much time to learn how to use it, but from what I've figured out so far, I REALLY like the 942! I just need a little time get comforatable with 942 way of doing things, which is quite a bit different than the HR10-250. At this point I can't give a very informed opinion, but I would say the 942 is a LOT better than the HR10-250. I'm very happy that I made the switch.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Care to do an update, Phil?


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

airpolgas said:


> Care to do an update, Phil?


According to Phil's profile "Last Activity: August 4th, 2005 09:39 PM", i.e., has hasn't been to the site in nearly a month. Probably would have been much more effective sending him private message, in the hope that he has email notification turned on.


----------

